# When You Order a Wheel & Tire Package



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Wheel & Tire packages are
mounted and balanced with Road Force
Hunter Balancing and if required, include
new lug hardware, Hubcentric Rings,
Center Caps and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable).








When you order a wheel/tire pkg from me, as an
option, if you prefer, you can specify that you want
*metal valve stems, @ $3.00 per*, otherwise, rubber
stems will be installed no charge. [Exception: There
are a few wheels (pictured on-line) that already come
from the manufacturer w/metal valves].

















.......Mcgard Wheel locks are optional @ $29.95 
(a pkg of 4 locks, one for each wheel, w/one key). 

If you already have a Mcgard lockset and have lost 
the key call Mcgard direct @ McGard 800-669-6887
If you can't wait for a new key to arrive, many local
tire shops, have the ability to remove the locks.
Or if you're the resourceful type, you can go the
DIY route.
If you've directly ordered from  and need new lug hardware, or wheel locks for wheel
brands that I carry, you can call me to purchase. However, if you need lugs, center caps, centering rings, spacers, etc, for wheels that I *do not* carry, I can not help you. In that case, the best starting point is the manufacturer or vendor of the brand of wheels that you have. In lieu of that, I'd recommend checking the  for a potential vendor/source(s). Several folks have had sucess in dealing with places like
ECS tuning or Parts 4VWs.com. As well, Emotion Garage has Tuner Lug Hardware. As well, I do not carry
longer lug hdw than is required for a vehicle.
When using Adapters or Spacers, and Mcgard Wheel
Locks won't work maybe this will help. 
Tools
Bolt Patterns
Cleaning Products
Lug Hardware Torque Values
Correct/Proper Lug Hardware

.
.
.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 3:49 PM 4-25-2005_


----------

